# What would you like from Aurora? an Informal Poll



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Let's hear what our fellow hobbyists would like to see done with the new slot car line being produced by Aurora.
Please let's just have raw ideas and concepts rather than "flame wars" about why or why not an idea won't work.
Samples:
Types of cars; (New bodys vs. Reproduction); 
Scale: (TJet vs/ 1/64)
Track ideas: (Multi lane, pit lanes, power taps, Banked curves)
Track scenery: Pit crews, garages, bleachers
Race computers:
Race liveries vs Street versions
Race organizations: NASCAR, CANAM, NHRA, etc.
Chassis designs

Chet


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Anything will do as I remain sceptical they can or will produce anything.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*What AFX needs to offer*

I would like to see:

1) More accurate replicas of racing cars from the past.

2) With today's technology a modern day digital lap counter with a large enough read out that all racers could easily see.

3) Aprons which clip on the outside of curves allowing you to hang the rear out. The gaurdrails would then clip to the aprons.

4) Large, yellow Russkit controllers like those included in pre-1976 AFX sets.

5) Curved chicanes. Maybe 12" radius this go around.

6) Readily available 18" and 21" radius curve pieces.

7) Serious bank turn sets which would allow a four lane bank made of 18" and 22" radius curves.

8) 180 degree curve sets which allow the outer lane to overlap the inner lane.

9) Modern day versions of Aurora's squeeze track (1 lane squeezes), wiggle track and double chicane. Heck, lets do all the neat old pieces!

10) 18" or greater straight (with great quality control). 

11) 15" wild wiggle track

12) 5" and 7" straight pieces which would allow the construction of many old track plans. 

13) Finally, 4 lane sets with big, realistic track plans and realistic cars which would encourage more club and group racing. Tracks should appeal to collectors as well. 

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Jim Norton said:


> Readily available 18" radius curve pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tomy have just released these.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Like Montoya says, I doubt they will ever release slot cars


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Oh the negativity.....

T jets and SRT/AFX's are worlds apart, yet they seem to coexist, don't they?

I think if they are successful they could (and should) introduce all kinds of new stuff, but to start with:

1. As the hook at startup is nostalgia and recapturing the past glory, updated t jet chassis as close to ho scale as possible. There are already plenty of good magnet cars available, why fight into that market? T jets are fun, challenging and more realistic to drive short of F1 style stick. Same with 1/64 vs "HO."

2. MAKE COMPLETE SETS. The average person with an interest in slot cars (like not one of you in this forum!) starts out with a complete set, then adds cars to it. One problem with AW stuff in hobby stores is that nobody knows how it runs withTOMY or LL track, transformers, controllers etc., and if they want to start out with t jets they can't. 

3. Looks like aurora is starting out with limited edition model kits too.... as much as I dislike the marketing over product approach, to get things started I would do some special sets with set-only cars. 

4. I'd like to see ho race track structures, stuff that the railroad guys would build too. Lots of railroad modelers would like race tracks on their layouts, and more than a few would like operating slot cars that aren't way out of scale with their trains.

5. Lap timers at some point to encourage the tuners and racers.

6. Can't live completely in the past, there would have to be a mix of new and "classic" cars!
7. HIgh quality chassis, well proportioned detailed bodies! 99.9% should run well out of the box!

Enough for now. Anything that comes out is gravy.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I would like to see some of the classic t-jets bodies redone to fit Manga traction bodies... like the Hot Rod for example


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Aurora?*

Aurora?

It sounds like a company named Aurora is about to introduce something. Maybe I am missing someting.

There is Tomy AFX, Auto World, Model Motoring and Nurora that does the old Aurora stuff. Please advise! But is there a new Aurora?!

Thanks,

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.auroraplasticscorp.com/index.html


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry it's not total negativity but kinda common sense only.
Because when I pay a visit to Aurora website (ugly thing by the way), the only things I can see (and it's scheduled for the future like 2008) are things like that:




















Far from new slotcars and beautifully engineered chassis IMHO  

With a niche market like we are in and the presence of some already good producers (AW, Dash, Tomy), I'm not sure that even with reliving the good ol' name of Aurora, it will be sufficent to really produce a new era of cool slot cars...especially when starting to show some kind of lame stuff like the one pictured above (this is my personal opinion don't flame me)


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

The Slot cars really are coming guys and maybe sooner than we think. Lets try and stay positive.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

red73mustang said:


> The Slot cars really are coming guys and maybe sooner than we think. Lets try and stay positive.


I can do that, after all it costs nothing! But what is your source please?


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I can't say at the moment, but things at Aurora about moving quickly and I am really excited about it.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

IMHO the more accurate to scale and looks from one car to the other is better. Look at the problems of the AW and JL chassis, and yet the cheapness of them { plastic gears} price going up with no replacement parts, model motoring with their chassis armature trouble again no ready available parts[ arms] People are buying the bodies and investing more in what small amounts of parts are available anb standardizing races with motors are available. Make some unique bodies as close to scale as alowed and give us hop-up kits. It's cheaper to buy a whole car than go hear and there to fix whats not right on the chassis and still a crap shoot to get good parts,unless you buy guarenteed parts like a Galinko arm or cnc machined gears or drill blanks the list goes on and on.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

18" & 21" turns (flat AND banked)

21" straights

Exotic Sports Car bodies (Modern and classic) And ALMS/Grand Am bodies. The muscle cars have been done to death, let's see something new and different.

A new pancake arm chassis (I'm thinkin' tjet style motor mags, seperate traction mags and a quadra-lam type arm)

Oh!!! How 'bout a new standard in prodution track width? Say 4" wide for two lanes? A little extra racing room would be great.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I wouldn't mind seeing 4/6 lane track pieces. Greater lenghts on straights, wider radius curves, banked ones too, and seperate lane power taps. That would be a good start.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm getting what I want from what's out there now. I don't believe Aurora can give me anything to excite me more than the stuff already in the works. If they do great, but I don't see it happening. Nor am I very concerned. I'm already having much fun.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> http://www.auroraplasticscorp.com/index.html


Thanks for the link...now I am in the "know" 

Love some of those vintage type models...just don't have the time for them. Looks like they are making some ho track layout accessory stuff. I like stuff...as long as it is cool stuff.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

A re-issue of the thunderjet chassis would be cool. The T+ chassis is a little longer (as you all know).

And some 80's cars like the Cavalier and the K-Cars in sedan and wagon forms.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm into the racing aspect of the hobby so anything resembling a race car is cool with me. I may be the odd man out but '67 Camaros and other street car slots just don't do it for me. 

I would also like to see race track related buildings/structures kits and/or scenery that you would find at modern day tracks. Aluminum grandstands would be cool. Armco style crash barriers molded in a realistic color. An HO scale Goodyear blimp that can actually fly above your track. Wait...that's too much isn't it? :tongue:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Chet,
Don't know what they can do that would be a real winner.
On the car side, there are an awful lot of T-Jet style cars out there with the left over JLs and the AWs. I guess there may be a market for the original AFX (non-mag) chassis. There would definitely be a market for reproductions of their old bodies sold without chassis. There would probably also be a huge market for real T-Jet and AFX original replacement parts - like gears.
A high quality T-Jet 100% compatible chassis may also sell.
They could also purchase/lease the molds for Tyco/Mattel cars. If Mattel doesn't want to produce them, maybe that part of the business can be bought - leave the Hot Wheels name behind. I'd love to see the HP-7 reborn.

On the track side, I only see a few options.

(1) Make no track at all and buy any track needed from Tomy.
(2) Since Mattel has almost completely walked away from slot cars, buy the rights and make Mattel compatible track (with the improvements and without the stupid letter) since there is so much already out there. Then immediatly produce some new high desireability pieces.
(3) Make MM compatible track. Not an option I would choose because MM track is not even close to being the best design available.
(4) The worst thing they could do is make a new style track. Although all of us can think of something that would make plastic track better, a new track system just doesn't make economic sense.

Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

4 lane, 15 inch straights would be cool. 

If they do make any sets, why not a drag strip, with electronic timers, countdown, etc? Add a console that has shifters on it, like a 1/32 set from the 70's that was big in it's day and very desirable on ebay today. 

Add rear pins for the chassis so you can just reverse your way back to the starting line

man, this is a cool idea, I which I had the scratch to put out such a set. 

with an electonic console, you can also have some preset power settings for each lane. This way a magnatraction could have a chance against a gplus car. Just cut the the power a few volts for the lane with the gplus car. You can save and store all the best track times, change the lenth of the drag strip. I like longer than than the 15.3 ft or whatever it is. I like a 30 foot drag strip myself, longer races are more fun. 


you could have two power imputs, one for each lane, or you can just use one power pack for both... in the digital world, it's all pretty easy code to write. 

That would open the doors to them making funny cars and dragsters, both new and classic styles. 

A serious slotless set would also be cool. One that really works.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I hope Aurora does come back into the slot car market.I started there over 40 years ago and am still there today. I use lock and joiner track and run Tjets. I think a new line that would be compatible with the old would be great. More parts, track, cars, buildings, etc. But I have my doubts that this is going to happen. Seems to me the "rights" to all the "old" Aurora stuff have been pieced out to other companies. I'll believe it when I see it and will probably max out the credit card if it happens.

Jerry


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Chet,
> Don't know what they can do that would be a real winner.
> On the car side, there are an awful lot of T-Jet style cars out there with the left over JLs and the AWs. I guess there may be a market for the original AFX (non-mag) chassis. There would definitely be a market for reproductions of their old bodies sold without chassis. There would probably also be a huge market for real T-Jet and AFX original replacement parts - like gears.
> A high quality T-Jet 100% compatible chassis may also sell.
> ...


Joe,

I think you should get in touch with them, show them the curves you made and the business nous involved in doing so and then offer to be their track consultant in exchange for a small stipend.

Seriously.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> Joe,
> 
> I think you should get in touch with them, show them the curves you made and the business nous involved in doing so and then offer to be their track consultant in exchange for a small stipend.
> 
> Seriously.


 I probably will do that. I just hope this is a real company and not an elaborate hoax.
I would love to see more track options - just not another track design no matter how improved. Although, the idea of, say, 2' x 2' sections of modular track would be an interesting idea. I've though of doing this myself with a routed track. Make it a minimum of 4 lanes with the abilty to change it to 2 lanes by including a single crossover - a lap would then be two times around the circuit.
If they are going to enter the slot car market, I hope they don't waste resources on redesigning the wheel. My guess is that someone with the proper financial resources could get the slot car line away from Mattel - cars and track (although I would let them keep the mold for 9" 1/4 curves). Or at least legally produce compatible cars and track. That gives you a great base from which to start. Any leftover tooling they may have from the old days would also be great. I'm guessing that tooling up will be the biggest expense and the one with no immediate return.
There are a number of track pieces which would still be great additions to the existing plastic track line. A 3 1/2" terminal capable track is still high on my list. You could make a lot of size combinations with that piece and it would give easy jumper points.

Joe


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> ...My guess is that someone with the proper financial resources could get the slot car line away from Mattel - cars and track (although I would let them keep the mold for 9" 1/4 curves). Or at least legally produce compatible cars and track.
> 
> Joe


Joe,
Aside from the licensing and trademarks that Mattel has, nearly everything else is public domain. The patents on all the Tyco chassis have expired long ago. In fact, we are moving ahead with plans to release a copy of the 440 X-2 chassis. Obviously we can't call it a 440 X-2, but it will be the same chassis. It'll also come with a clip to mount AFX bodies. 

Why even bother to contact Mattel at all? I'm sure the patents on the track have expired as well. 

Dan

Dash Motorsports


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

On the contrary Dan, we were discussing this a while back on SCI and found that Mattel just patented their track design in '06, so they got it locked up for a while now. While they waited til now is anyone's guess. Joe at this point I'd at least consult with an attorney before doing any more, I believe the locks are part of the patent.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

SwamperGene said:


> On the contrary Dan, we were discussing this a while back on SCI and found that Mattel just patented their track design in '06, so they got it locked up for a while now. While they waited til now is anyone's guess. Joe at this point I'd at least consult with an attorney before doing any more, I believe the locks are part of the patent.


How many different designs does Mattel/Tyco/Matchbox have for track? Is this design that was patented a few years ago a new design or the old stuff? 

Dan


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Dan it's for the newest stuff with the bend on the rail tips and the tabs with the supporting foot, though I think there is mention of elements incorporated from the previous generation track, such as the lock tab design itself.Tomorrow if I get a chance I'll hunt it down again.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Here's the link.


See, now that it's there, Joe, I'd be a little concerned about repops because the ends specifically are patented at this point.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Dear Santa*

I've been following along and enjoying this topic.

It would appear that the slot world has a dilemma of sorts. Trying to attract new players, keeping the grizzled veterans happy, and all points in between.

I suppose one would have to break it down into three catagories. Rolling stock-track-accessories. 

The big decisions on rolling stock would presumably be what scale and inline or pancake. For the 'tweeners it wont matter much as long as the darn thing runs correctly out of the box... uh...quality control. Models that look like the designer actually had some car smarts or had ever seen a cool car would be nice. Colors speced by Martha Stewart's interior decorator would not be allowed. For gods sake how about some variety in wheels? I'm sick of the Hub Cap Annie offerings attached with roofin' nails. 

Racers will tweak, customizers will chop, and scale purists will gripe no matter what; it's their natures. All that's required is something attractive that works well and has available replacement parts but doesnt need them the day after you buy it. This alone will help attract the fresh blood this hobby so desperatly needs. Like Split Poster said a blend of both new and old models would be in order. 

Track presents a huge dilemma. Table top racers and the modular and or continuous rail camp. Seems like a no brainer that they will appeal to the table top market should they even chose to make track. It has always been so. I'd love to see big smooth four lane sectional chunks... wouldnt we all! The tooling cost would be gi-normous as many have stated. Nice to dream though.

As for accessories first and foremost would be a reliable power supply perhaps with variable capability to help the young 'uns along. Rather than having more warts than the elephant man, how about a powersupply that would handle the load with something to spare should you and the neighbor kid chose to combine your sets into a KSR!

Next would be a controller that fit in a human hand, and didnt feel like a garden rake being drug across the sidewalk when you pull the trigger. Take a lesson from Parma. Fairly comfy, interchangeable resistor capability, and easy on the finger.

I would be remiss if I didnt mention flexible turn borders with either a retaining wall or guardrail attachment. Nothing fancy just make them durable. It would be nifty to see some haybails or half used/buried tire attachments for the borders as well so that you could choose your poison.

As for buildings and whatnot, like the rolling stock it's gonna be tough to please the scale purists, but they'll kit bash whatever comes along anyway, they always have. Again a blend of the old classics and some modern looking race facilities would seem to be the ticket. A little cross section of Americana would be great! 

Ultimatly the formula for success like any business revolves around quality, reliability, and service. Most folks recognize value and are willing to step up! Building a reputation for value and service sells... it's why the originals have become so coveted...anything less will be just the same old punch press, sorry 'bout your luck, next victim stuff.

Stocking hung with care, fingers crossed, and I really havent been all that bad a boy.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Diddoooo!


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

It seems to me that the powers that be are always trying to keep the HO set prices LOW (under 100.00 for the most part)
This really limits what can be done in the way of a quality starter set and yet.......1/32 sets are selling for 150-490.00........And if you want a 1/32 car, your looking at 30 bucks MINIMUM..Digital car...48.00 minimum

So, What could a company do if they IGNORED that 100.00 figure (lets face it, 100 bucks doesnt go far these days and a Quality Christmas gift to a young boy is going to cost far more).............Seems to me theyve forgotten that a Slot Track IS a BIG GIFT and Perhaps the MAIN christmas gift for the child who loves racing.
Electronic gaming consoles cost 300.00 and a new game 50 bucks......Maybe, they need to look at spending a little more...selling for a little more and challenging the marketing department to find ways to compete at a higher price point rather than let these marketing types coast along with their lame excuses on why we need to sell cheap.Marketing folks love it when they dont have to work too hard...most folks do, its human nature........take the path of least resistance & by doing so nothing new or exciting EVER HAPPENS!!! 
RAISE THE BAR, EXPECT MORE, INNOVATE,ADAPT & OVERWHELM!!! HO marketing folk dont seem to recognize the above words.

1/32 is alive and well and Growing.......HO has missed the boat in that Investing in Track is MINIMAL compared to the ongoing sales of cars parts & accessories........IF you can provide a GOOD QUALITY Track system, Working Pit lanes, and some of the other things that make A track FEEL like a track and THEN point out that you can buy 2 or even 3 car sets for what 1 of the 1/32 cars cost............Perhaps then HO wouldnt be an ALSO RAN in the International community............remember, HO is fairly Strong in North America(weak compared to the 60's), but really weak in the rest of the world compared to 1/32 and 1/24.........And HO loses more and more North American Slot folks everyday to 1/32

I still have my HO stuff and I even pulled it out yesterday and set up a temporary track......BUT, I havent purchased any HO stuff for over a year and have spent over 2000.00 on 1/32 in the last year.
HO needs to get people excited..........they just havent accomplished that to the degree that is needed IMHO.
Perhaps this NEW AURORA has a Plan to do just that.

It would be Nice to see!!! 

Some of you Remember the excitement Model Motoring caused in the 60's......Find a way to generate THAT KIND of excitement and HO will ride High once again!!!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> On the contrary Dan, we were discussing this a while back on SCI and found that Mattel just patented their track design in '06, so they got it locked up for a while now. While they waited til now is anyone's guess. Joe at this point I'd at least consult with an attorney before doing any more, I believe the locks are part of the patent.


Hi Gene,
Unless there is a run on the 6" and 15" curves, I doubt I will have the financial resources to go back to the well and pull out another surprise. I always wondered whether a patent would extend to track pieces Mattel doesn't make like the two curves mentioned above. If I was a track manufacturer, I would encourage others to make track compatible with mine - just not the same pieces. The more variety that's available, the more appealing the product. Can't use mine without buying theirs.
I will probably get in touch with the Aurora folks this week and at least introduce them to the idea of picking up where Mattel has apparently abandoned. With the large Tyco base that has to be out there, at least you have some kind of existing customers.

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The biggest thing for Aurora is DO NOT REINVENT THE WHEEL. Look at what is readily available and go from there. If you are going to put out a set, seek out the power supply makers, controller makers and track makers; see if you can bundle all that together for a high quality set. You may have to actually make very little.
If Aurora does make the mistake of producing already readily available HO stuff, it will just hurt the entire hobby as sales will spread even thinner amongst the existing manufacturers.

Joe


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I am enjoying keeping up with this thread! Lots of good ideas - not just what individuals want but what would be good for the company and the hobby too. Bill, "tuner" wheels and stuff from the factory is a great idea - the modern improved version of the hop up kit. I also entirely agree with TG - there are plenty of budget sets and components available, put out nice stuff that runners, racers and collectors will appreciate. I think the worst mistake a "new" company could make is to try to get by on the cheap if they have trouble tooling up, rather than outsourcing for good stuff and adding to it later. Interchangeable resistors, variable power supplies.... make it more versatile than the regular hobby store stuff out there now, many people will appreciate it and won't mind paying for it. Choose your customer, can't sell everything to everybody anyway! I like the old L&J track myself, maybe updated with a deeper slot, but if they're using somebody else's new track can't they manufacture adaptor tracks to join the two? Enhance the legacy?


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I'll take some 4 lane track pieces please!


----------



## zephyr78racing (Jul 24, 2007)

*New Aurora*

How about some new bodies. 
1965 Chevelle SS
1969 Chevelle SS
1967 Impala SS
1964 Galaxie
1970 GTO
1970 Road Runner
1964 Mercury Maurader
1973 Chevelle Laguna S3
1971 Mercury Cyclone
1965 Dodge Coronet
All T-jet and well scaled with good detail.
The chassis has to be a good runner right from the box.
Grandstands, bleachers, track details, hop up parts would all be welcomed.
Above all Aurora stick with REAL cars no cartoon cars or fantasy vehicles.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*The Kiss Of Death Part Deux... (or avoiding it)*



SplitPoster said:


> Put out nice stuff that runners, racers and collectors will appreciate. I think the worst mistake a "new" company could make is to try to get by on the cheap. Enhance the legacy


*Words to live by (and to manufacture by). * If the product is not up to par or (better yet) above the quality of what is now available... Don't even bother with this venture. I don't mean this as an insult, or mean to try to deter this idea, and certainly am not harboring a condescending attitude. This is just honest straightforward advice and the suggestion that they set smart targets right from the get-go. There will be little room on the store shelves for slot cars/sets that are crappy and no better than what's already on the market. There will be fewer still being rung up at the cash register. You must jump the Dollar Store vortex completely... That powerful sucking vortex that draws in all the half baked boot-leg products that themselves ... _*are powerfully sucking!!!!*. _ Run your actual working prototypes past the hard core hobbyists/users, hobby shop dealers, and web-based slot dealers BEFORE the first run even gets produced. They are your litmus test. Get objective and critical opinions on the products from them like... Would you buy this? and Can you sell this? All this having been said, I agree with many other HT people and think this idea is exciting!! My mind is totally open, but when the quality isn't there my wallet will be totally closed !!!! nd :dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Would it be too much to ask for a Willys body that doesn't have the fenders in the wrong places? Please?!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Would it be too much to ask for a Willys body that doesn't have the fenders in the wrong places? Please?!!!! :thumbsup:



Just grind them to the right spot.. How about something that hasn't been made 500 gazillion friggen times.. I see one more Chevy of anytype two tone paint or not I am going to go postal... Send us BLANK friggen cars lets someone who has some taste paint them lol.. h*(%^*&%R(^$(&^


Dave I feel much better now...and no more WIllies!!! there are like 10 diffrent ones now!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I only want a straight one, mate. Just one. *sigh*


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Aurora produced HO replicas of the hot rods of the 60's and 70's thirty years ago. It seems natural that they would create replicas of today's hot rods now. The market would be biggest that way, wouldn't it?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*Then and now....*

TK, you completed my thought! My idea for the first run of Aurora sets.... the whole legacy thing, then and now. Comes with TOMY track, enough to make "vintage" layouts and new ones too. Also comes with adaptor tracks to L&J - "add to your favorite classic Aurora set, the legacy continues." AFX adaptors too? They already make those... Variable power source, nice (outsourced?) switchable resistor controllers. Updated pancake chassis. Hot Rod set - comes with 4 cars, two classic remakes, two current ones-plenty of great ideas on this forum. Sports racer set - Lola GT, (BRG, white meatball) and Ford GT (Tuff Ones/Gulf I suppose) from then, Aston Martin and Saleen from now? Different accessories/add ons with each, the list goes on. Not cheap, but not limited to 500 sequentially numbered units only either. Designed to be set up and run. Send royalty checks to SP....


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

here here to the ruskit controlers


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i have a even better idea how bout someone make a chassis where you can quick change the resistors that parma makes that way you can just have one controler and four or five resistors and just pop in which one you need or want to use


----------

